# Gym Membership Prices



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

*How much do you pay on gym membership a month*​
under £10417.39%£10 - £209717.48%£20 - £3019635.32%£30 - £4014926.85%£50 - £50295.23%£50 +437.75%


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Not made a post on here for a while guys..

How much do you pay a month on your gym membership?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

£25


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

£29


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I used to train at a good spit and sawdust gym in Birmingham, that was £280 for the year.

Due to work contraints, I changed to a commecial gym and I now pay £550 per year. I feel it is expensive but it is convenient, I can afford it so why not, I dont pee my money up the wall like some of my mates so why not (unless you count protein shakes in the same bracket!)


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

I pay £25 a month off peak membership. Good gym, not too busy during the day and I can do my workout without being pestered or have to go back to a machine when its vacant.

Used to go to a council run one when I lived in Derbyshire, was next to a school and was full of annoying little ****s


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

£45 but the numpty doesnt have that on the poll options!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

£90 plus £15.00 for a perm locker.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I pay bloody £50.00! Im now looking for a gym around my area thats £30-£40. Anyone know a good gym from 15mins barnet area?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Gym i train at in Scotland(Quest Gym Irvine) gave me a deal. Check this out.

3yr Deal - at Only £180

Think i did not bad eh.

Geo.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Fook all ive got my own lmao!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Geo said:


> Gym i train at in Scotland(Quest Gym Irvine) gave me a deal. Check this out.
> 
> 3yr Deal - at Only £180
> 
> ...


You pay a year what I pay a month!!!!


----------



## lxkid (Mar 15, 2007)

I joined a new gym few months back, got myself a right bargain at £12 a month for the next 3 yrs!!!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robdog said:


> Fook all ive got my own lmao!!!


What gym you own?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> £90 plus £15.00 for a perm locker.


Fook me! Where do you train, The Ritz!?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> What gym you own?


I built my own round the back of my house.


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

I pay £65 a month. Joining/admin fee was £40 which p1ssed me off


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i pay £32 cant fault it 

Ben


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

People pay *me* to train at thier gyms, you must be doing something wrong! 

I used to pay £12.50 at the Powermill, not sure if it's gone up. £20 a month at Betta Bodies (Kerry Keyes famous gym in Denton) and the other ones I use I get free as I supply supplements to them.

My gym when it opens will average £25 a month depending on usage times etc.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I used to pay £35 a month at a lesiure center....rubbish, no barbells, no racks, only 2 benches and 1 cable machine.

Now use the one at the Uni which is around £12 odd quid...so now me and the missus go to the same one for less than one of us could go to the old gym...

Squat racks, olypic weights, barbells, loads of benches....tis great i tell ye!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

£26 a month now!!! my old gym/health club was cr*p but was £18 a month but it got full of 16 kids chav's and the weights were too light!


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

£25 a month, only gripe is you cant bring your own drink, you have to buy one there! i thought a facility such as a gym had to provide free water, health and saftey etc? nine pack you aware of the answer to this? brand spanking new gym though, it's mint L+K Fitness eqt good stuff!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

25


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

£32 a month, jjb got just bout everything i currently need, and i train about 2 oclock so never busy or have to wait on things. if i trained at 5 i dont think id still be there!


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

£24 a month for me


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

matt p said:


> £25 a month, only gripe is you cant bring your own drink, you have to buy one there! i thought a facility such as a gym had to provide free water, health and saftey etc? nine pack you aware of the answer to this? brand spanking new gym though, it's mint L+K Fitness eqt good stuff!


There has to be water available on tap, but I'm not aware of it being a requirement to have water fountains in the gym area, that's down to the discretion of the owners but it is a nice gesture of courtesy if they are there. A lot of gyms will make a substantial proportuion of their revenue from the sale of drinks so it's understandable despite being a bit aggressive IMO. When I was at LA fitness as a PT, they had water fountains, and still sold bottled water, but would also allow you to bring drinks in which is very civilised. We will be the same, but our drinks will be priced competetively so people will be more inclined to buy from us anyway.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I know I pay alot for my gym. But I get my own private locker in a private area. Clean towels washed and stacked all over the change room. My locker locks with a combination and not padlocks that loose keys. So Nine Pack get cimbination lockers so your staff can unlock them with a special key.

The benches have their own plates which holds over 200kg's worth of weights each and there are about 5 flat, 1 decline and 2 incline benches. Dumbells go upto 65kg's....managed to press those a few times last year but haven't seen them since. And there are repeats of various common weights.

But I might have to move to Wimbledon David Llyods... live on my own or live with the woman... stay at Reebok or head to David Llyods... oh decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

28 quid gym and swim


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> I know I pay alot for my gym. But I get my own private locker in a private area. Clean towels washed and stacked all over the change room. My locker locks with a combination and not padlocks that loose keys. So Nine Pack get cimbination lockers so your staff can unlock them with a special key.


The lockers will be good quality ones with a padlock arrangement so people can use thier own locks. We have it written into the membership agreement policy that if a locker is left padlocked at closing time without prior notice to us, we have the right to forceably open it for safety reasons. We have a 'special key', a big set of bolt cutters!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> There has to be water available on tap, but I'm not aware of it being a requirement to have water fountains in the gym area, that's down to the discretion of the owners but it is a nice gesture of courtesy if they are there. A lot of gyms will make a substantial proportuion of their revenue from the sale of drinks so it's understandable despite being a bit aggressive IMO. When I was at LA fitness as a PT, they had water fountains, and still sold bottled water, but would also allow you to bring drinks in which is very civilised. We will be the same, but our drinks will be priced competetively so people will be more inclined to buy from us anyway.


1 litre bottles are a must! why do gyms only supply them little mouthfull bottles!!

sorry to hijack 

Ben


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

£90 a month! **** me!!!



chrisj22 said:


> Fook me! Where do you train, The Ritz!?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Fook me! Where do you train, The Ritz!?


Reebok London in Canary Wharf.... at that price I should get my nob polished by a swedish goddess! It's really the only decent gym near where I live.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

got an guest passes for us fella?





TaintedSoul said:


> Reebok London in Canary Wharf.... at that price I should get my nob polished by a swedish goddess! It's really the only decent gym near where I live.


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

I only pay £16.00 per month at Fitness First. I joined when I was at college so I got quite a good offer.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

pauluk27 said:


> got an guest passes for us fella?


I do have a few lying about.... could probably organise some also.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im in london loads  sooner be in the gym training than in the bars



TaintedSoul said:


> I do have a few lying about.... could probably organise some also.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

oliverbrown84 said:


> I pay bloody £50.00! Im now looking for a gym around my area thats £30-£40. Anyone know a good gym from 15mins barnet area?


I train at Muscle Limits in Brimsdown/Enfield, that cant be far from Barnet. I bet once you train here, you never go any where else again!!

Or what about The Works in Barnet itself dude

EDIT: Just read your post on the Monter Gym thread. If you want arty farty changing rooms then dont come to Limits then LOL.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i like to have a shower ralphy after my workout thats all and get back into my clothes. Plus of all i dont want to be smelling of sweat all day.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

I was just playing mate. In all seriousness, pop down sometime and see what you think.:lift:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

will do matey.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Currently £32 a month


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

:lift: i get free mebership to my gym :bounce:

coz my little sis works there


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Your lucky Lisa. What gym is that babe?


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

I go to my local university gym and its only £110 for the year, and supringly its a really good gym, has a huge selection of freeweights.

BigDom


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

You goto Southampton Uni?


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

i go to david lloyd


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice David Llyods. There's one in finchley thats nice but its like £85 a month! Fook that for just using a gym.


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

kyrocera said:


> You goto Southampton Uni?


No, im still a college student, but i live really close to Warsash Maritime Institute which is part of Solent university, and the gym there is quite small but really good. I work at Southampton Uni though part time.

BigDom


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Where do you work?


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

I work as a door supervisor at the Cube nightclub, most friday and saturdays.

BigDom


----------



## Ultimax (Feb 19, 2007)

£55.. close to home, 4 squat racks... good gym but too expensive if you ask me


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Nice David Llyods. There's one in finchley thats nice but its like £85 a month! Fook that for just using a gym.


ya david lloyd gyms do seem to be rather expensive and they offer just as much as any other gym i only go there as its free i use to go to LA fittness for 30 quid a mouth but it wasnt that good


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

lisa said:


> ya david lloyd gyms do seem to be rather expensive and they offer just as much as any other gym i only go there as its free i use to go to LA fittness for 30 quid a mouth but it wasnt that good


Yeah your right. My LA fitness down the road costs £60!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

£30 for me.....


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

£24 and its got everything you need


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

50 quid a year....

thank god for corporate rates...

the normal price at the two proper gyms round here is 30 quid a month.....


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

£26 at fitness first on student membership


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

£40 and starting to look else where...

was at david llyod as the set up was top notch but the price and general atmosphere was crap @ £57 a month

cannons @ £40 month, tiny free weights area and poor funding for new equipment that is not cardio related


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I get both mine and my GFs membership at fitness first where i pay 21 per month but can use the gym any time and also use all other fitness firsts anywhere there is 1!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

£19.50 off peak student or £29 full student at JJB gym...Huge gym, 5 benches, 2 smith machines, sqaut rack, flat bench bress, incline bench press, decline bench press, t bar plae machine, loadsa other plate machines and normal machines, pool etc....

and it has one of those vibra gyms.....don't know if they actually work or not...


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

£49 a month and can train at any of the gyms they own in London, always helps considering I usually change places with work alot


----------



## thornd (Mar 15, 2005)

i pay £20 per month, not the best gym in the wold but it does have a good selection for free weights, and a large seperate CV room. also a pool, sauna & steam room


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Just joined a new one this week - Annual membership is £6 and a monthly fee of £20 , they also do a £2.50 per session for non members, might as well pay the £6 pound in my eyes.

The gym is well kitted out with plenty free weights and a good selection of machines, not too many cv items but never have a problem getting on a machine. The great thing about the place is it also hosts a power lifting club so for the big guys there's a shed load of heavy DB's and plates.

I'm well pleased with the place.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

I've got to be pretty lucky when it comes to this cos i'm in the Army I pay NOTHING and most of the gyms have a pretty decent weights sections but some are pants.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

17 Quid at the uni gym, free weights room only.


----------



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

i pay £40 a month at a total fitness. at first thought it was superb with a large free-weight area but as times gone on and 18 months later found it to be ran by numptys. things falling apart and weights breaking and going missing. any1 else had this problem with total fitness???


----------



## pain=gain (Jan 17, 2008)

£24.99 unlimited use all year round.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

£10 annual membership then £7 a week, good gym with [email protected] of dumbells, freeweights & machines + a fitness section downstairs with bags,rowers,treadmills & bikes


----------



## mickkeen (Jul 11, 2007)

£16 a month


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

£43.25/mth at a Fitness First, so at least I can use a gym almost anywhere. Plus, there's one near home and one near work.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

19.50 a month but changing to a smaller gym for 25 a month because the atmospheres so much better.


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

£20 a month :lift:


----------



## attitude746 (Oct 17, 2007)

pauluk27 said:


> Not made a post on here for a while guys..
> 
> How much do you pay a month on your gym membership?


I pay nothing. I won a competition for a years free membership wooohooooo

*Lucky cos my old gym was **** and i was paying for it


----------



## Tomskiii (Sep 12, 2007)

£335 for my entire uni course of 4 years, not a bad gym either if you dont mind it occasionally being pretty busy.

Freeweights, machines, tonnes of rowers and as many treadmills and elipical trainers as anyone could ever want...+10. Plus all the sports courts and such.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

£50/year uni gym. :bounce: Of course it`s quite crap and there is a sign on the wall saying `No Deadlifts`... not that I give a toss about signs :rolleye11


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

genan said:


> there is a sign on the wall saying `No Deadlifts`... not that I give a toss about signs :rolleye11


Well I don't blame you, but have they given any rationale for that?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well I don't blame you, but have they given any rationale for that?


Odds are its the floor thats the problem

i.e. lack of rubber matting or its on a wooden floor.

Still I'd ignore that and claim I was performing one of the Olly lifts...


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

I can only guess it`s because the people below (where the sports hall is) got tired of the constant bombardment of heavy weights and also to avoid damage to the building structure. Since then the uni installed some kinda platform covered in heavy rubber in the free wieghts area but deadlifts are still not allowed. Not that I care tbh and never had any problems - but then again I dont drop the weights.

Best thing though is the old Smith machine, noone dares to use it cause it looks like a death trap. But I`m not picky I like to train there :bounce:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i guess andy bolton wouldnt be welcome there then,LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

genan said:


> I can only guess it`s because the people below (where the sports hall is) got tired of the constant bombardment of heavy weights and also to avoid damage to the building structure. Since then the uni installed some kinda platform covered in heavy rubber in the free wieghts area but deadlifts are still not allowed. Not that I care tbh and never had any problems - but then again I dont drop the weights.
> 
> Best thing though is the old Smith machine, noone dares to use it cause it looks like a death trap. But I`m not picky I like to train there :bounce:


When I train deads with a PL buddy we have to go to his "deadlifting gym" - his normal gym doesn't allow DL as it too is on the 2nd floor.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

£49 first year

£39 there on after.

Its got 3 pools, really good sauna and relax area and good amount of equipment. Free weight area coudl be better


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

my gym has no memberships it is pay as you go...so no Sh*tty contracts no joining fee's

it's either £1.20 a workout or £5 for the week (go as often as you want)

Tons of weight

Dumbells go up to 200lbs...

Proper Gym...

Catts Gym in Wigan....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I go to the local rec center it is $97.00 USD for my wife and I for a year. Olympic pool,sauna, weight room isn't to bad when it's not so busy you just have to know when to go..DB up to 120 lbs.


----------



## foxriver (Jan 6, 2008)

my gym is £50.00 per month. pool, weights, class's the lot


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

2o quid full 1yr membership

10 concession

1 pound per sesh


----------



## yeomans_12 (May 31, 2007)

i pay 00.00 because i was working there at one point so now i just go in and pay nothing it wicked lol


----------



## flex899 (Mar 29, 2008)

david lloyd - what a pricey gym -

£80 a month for peak membership go when you like

£60 for non-peak which is 10-4 weekdays and after 2 on weekends

ouch.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I now pay £94 + £15 for my locaker in a private locker area at Reebok

And £57 at my local David Ripoff llyods.

Total = £166/month for gym!! That's before I buy any supplements or gear!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Free......have my own equipment.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

£36 per month if I go to JJB or £28 per month if I choose to go Gym Nation, tough choice!

JJB is more convienent after work, Gym Nation is nearer to me though http://www.gym-nation.co.uk/index.html


----------



## butcher907 (Mar 30, 2008)

£34 per month. Lounge area right next to the free weight area with free drinks


----------



## paul172uk (Mar 13, 2008)

£25 life membership

£7 a week

at flex appeal

www.flexappealgym.net


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

£25 a month. Glad im a student otherwise it is 35 a month.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

£34 / month at Fitness First


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

£14.50 a month - I only found out when I joined they were doing a promotion, so I was very pleased!

And it beats the £52 LA ****ness were trying to get out of me...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

about £30

the spit and sawdust type ones are about the same two give or take a couple quid


----------



## Abide (Feb 15, 2008)

£22.50

Little place in Leyland in the North West


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

£26-fitness first

i could pay £40 to add 2 pools:S in total fitness which is abit further away


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

50 a month!! not to bad but still on the more expensive side!!


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

The Mrs and I train at Future Fitness in Coventry which is incredibly well kitted out. Our couples membership is £40 per month. Bargain.

I've got pals who don't live near a decent gym and have to fork out a fortune to train at a franchise type place. Bummer.


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

My option is not there i pay £43.00.

You have done £50.00 - £50.00 option instead of £40.00 - £50.00


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm at LA Fitness under the Pru Health deal. Having gained Platinum status on my Pru Health account... and living WITHIN the M25... I now pay £8 for the gym and about £2 Pru Health.. so about £10/month.

edit: If I lived outside the M25's boundaries it would be £0 for the gym! Hey ho!


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

£51 for the year just gone up from £21, Nice Hardcore gym no heating in winter, Hot in summer if we ever get a summer, Own key fob to train anytime, yet its produced several champioins over the years.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

£16 a month at Fit Space, cheap and cheerful but got everything I need. Only prob is, the world and his wife are joining up cos it's so cheap so I have to only go at certain times otherwise you end up spending half your time waiting to get on the equipment, especially with 1 squat/DL area and 1 bench press.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i pay per session - £2.80


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

My yearly fee is £270...

Spit and saw dust type..

5mins from my house = perfecto


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

£32.50 a month at LA FITNESS. It's the Group Peak membership so can use any LA Fitness in the country. Just joined!

Also checked out Esporta but they wanted £73 a month with a £120 membership fee!!!


----------



## D.C (Aug 2, 2007)

30 quid month, no direct debit bull****.


----------



## Bex (Oct 18, 2008)

i pay £42 per month at Bannatynes



> Also checked out Esporta but they wanted £73 a month with a £120 membership fee!!!


£73 per month for esporta?! bloody hell!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i pay 30 a month to use the gym and free steam room sauna jazzui and swimming pool, how ever the weights room is very very limited there is only a smith machine so ive to bench using that and also have to squat using this and the dumbells only go up to 25kg which i have know outgrown so will be looking to chance in the new year!

I asked the owner bout getting in some 35-40kg dumbells and a squat cage and free bench he was having none of it, he said you can bench and squat using the smith machine and he also said it was ''safer'' and he didnt think there was enough people to benift from the heavy weights so ill b off soon


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

I pay £19.75 per month.

Loads of cv equipment,huge amount of free weights,benches and machies. 2 smith machines,squat rack,2 cable crossovers.

The gym suits all levels of training. Really don't know how it pays his wages (the owner).

Excellent value for money.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i pay 40 per month but, that inc a swimming pool, jacussi, steam room, sunbeds and also a discount on full body massages , however they do take offence when sked if the massages have appy endings hahaha lol


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

£15 one of yearly fee then £15 a month after

Kettering power lifting and weight lifting club

spit and sawdust type of type....but has everything i need


----------



## muscleoyeah (Sep 12, 2008)

£25 its fairly decent


----------



## basher (Sep 19, 2008)

£35.00 a Month including lockers ,showers sauna , brilliant instructors , worth every penny !!


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

£32/month Fitness first. Not ideal but need to be able to train anywhere in the UK and Holland.

find the ones in Holland are cleaner and equipment is looked after much better.


----------



## musclematters (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi. we did £12 a month earlier in the year for 3 years membership. No ducking and diving allowed tho.paid the rent for the next 3 years and means no pressure for us from bills, we can enjoy what we do. Really bugs me tho when people want to get out of it and they do but a deals a deal.

Memberships £25 for 1 year or Cash £195 at the mo

We have to survive and pay the Landlords but will cut a deal if we can.

Some lad's from a gym just down the road came to us last week. It closed and they've lost money, wanted to know what we could do for em. Poor sods already lost a year's money.

I gave em a deal...all of em thru the door and a bloody good price if it happened.

Told em they could all have my phone number too, Ha Ha jus kiddin babe x

They All joined, they'll be sound here. We stay open an hour later 3 nights for em but they'll bring mates, they buy shakes and they definately liven the place up last thing.. It's all good, check us out


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I pay nowt to train, bonus of having own gym. :thumb:

Our standard membership is £28 per month with discounts avail for students. We also do the 3 year promotional offers every so often - £16 a month.

Virtual tour of my gym is here -


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

lxkid said:


> I joined a new gym few months back, got myself a right bargain at £12 a month for the next 3 yrs!!!!!!


Bodytone , right? who was it joined you up- the good looking indian (my husband)  or mixed-race cordell? You may have seen me hanging about looking slightly pregnant......


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

Mine is £17.50 and its just a basic gym dumbells go upto 60kg and enough plates to shake a stick at.


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

I go to the Wellness Gym in hendon, i pay £22.50 BUT it's cheap cos i'm a student. :tongue:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

who is this mystery poll bumper? lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

£14.99 a month for the new gym I'm attending.

Between 9am - 9pm, 7 days a week. Has everything I need.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

£28 a month in Swansea.

€35 a YEAR in Cyprus.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

£40 a month but I paid for 6 months in one go & got a deal, I think it was £160.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

just increased this month from £35 to £37

used to train at the david lloyd in paisley and that was £68 over a year ago. wouldnt want to imagine what it costs now


----------



## Godly (Dec 30, 2009)

i get mine free because i sue the college gym, its not got everythign but its got all i need for now, not been training for too long.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

£21 per month at a Fitness First. You can ALWAYS negotiate the price down :thumb:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

£37 - DW sports lol...

doesnt even have boxing equipment, disgusting


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

£2 a go

No memberships


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

£60 a month, Fitness First on Tottenham Court Road in the west end in London.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

30 ishh fr work oner and 3 times a go for pay as you go one near me and garage is free


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My last membership was about £38 in total fitness but that was with an NHS discount.

Trained in a few gyms in Australia and they were pretty much all near the £50 mark so we aren't doing too bad here. One off visits were just shy of a tenner too which is pretty mental.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

£25 per month - for gym with dumbbells up to 100kg, a monolift, 100's of 20kg plates, 50kg plates, squat bar, atlas stones, farmers walk, axle bars, silver dollar deadlift bar, loads more strongman stuff, **** loads of hammer strength machines, competition benches....ah it's awesome!!

...oh and 1 treadmill!


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

£48.50 a month.


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

DW fitness £36 a month

A beautiful swimming pool intimately lit and very private (approx 20 x 9m).

*2 relaxing bubbling hot spas and a fibre optic lit steam room, which has to be seen to be appreciated.

*A large air conditioned gym, packed with all the latest cardio vascular and resistance equipment. Lots of new and exciting concepts. The gym also has an extensive free weights area with all the latest kit.

*Large group exercise studio with a state of the art sound system, all classes FREE.

*Stunning oriental mind and body Ki studio for Yoga and Pilates.

*Luxury changing rooms.

*Members lounge and bar.

*FREE Car park.

*10% discount at DW Sports Fitness nationwide.

lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

£30 a year to use my college gym


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

£72 a month! david llyod . i need to change im sick of it . i keep on having to ask they to put music on in the gym and there reply was that people have complained its on too loud. bloody ell bunch of w*****s


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i pay 69 a month for dl gym. 2 mins from my house. never too busy which is ideal.


----------



## gymboyben (Mar 24, 2010)

20 a monthf for my college gym, 250kg weightbench, 50 single dumbell, squat bench, cable machine, resistance bar curl, resistance bench press


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

32...

weights section no one uses. cardio suite i never use. pool, sauna, jacuzzi and mahoosive showers. free parking too. slap bang in the centre of manchester city centre. very very nice


----------



## Gimli1436114691 (Mar 23, 2010)

£27 a month reasonable gym, free weights section could be a little bigger tho. took the membership out when i was a student and so have still got the student rate :thumbup1:


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

£14.99

The Gym, Guildford


----------



## seddon07 (Mar 25, 2010)

£100 a year

just the typical bodybuilding gym.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

£35 quid a month on a corporate deal thing... only train there because there are no spit and sawdust gyms in Marlow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

£185 a year


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

25 quid at my gym.

But at work I get free everything  pools, jacuzzis, gyms, steam rooms, 5 a side courts, etc etc


----------



## elcollio (Dec 29, 2009)

i pay £22 a month at my gym 70 kilo dumbells are the heaviest decent smooth machines only been ther since new year, best gym ever ,hardcore.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

£38


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

£49 - not too bad for central london


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

£28 / Monthly, opens up doors to everything,


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

£0 - got my own.


----------



## LF07LAN (Apr 7, 2010)

£35.50 at DW's in Milton Keynes. Its a pretty good gym with plenty to choose from.

Just joined the forum too, first post out of the way.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

£45 but more than worth it.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

£40 now, was paying about £65 at David Lloyds, why I don't know!


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

£10, DB's only got up to 30kg, one power rack , but its 24/7 so its decent


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

£70 a month joint membership for me and the mrs.


----------



## uzthedentist (Aug 28, 2010)

25 quid atlas milton keynes, cardio section is always empty and hardcore weights section upstairs


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

I pay I think £33/month - the forge in slough, well worth the money!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ive come to my senses now and decided to get my membership moved

80 something is way too much and its not worth it


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

£5.60


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

£34.50 a month although has just gone up to £37.50 if you don't want sign up for direct debit (no contract)


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

£21 not too bad. Gym is certainly good enough...for now!! (Dreams...)


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

£30.


----------



## Carlo (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing! I charge my members £25 a month. Not bad considering the local council gym is £36 a month with less weigh equipment than mine


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

My company pays my membership, happy days


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm paying just under £40 for Virgin Active.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

?270 for the year at Body Academy perth.

Runs out in Jan tho n im gonna be skint this year so prob back to ?35 per month, aww fook...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

£9.99 per month


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

£39 per month at Images in yeovil, nice friendly gym, but weights area is full with 2 people and no proper rack. can only sign up for minimum of 12 months as well...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine is 27.50

Its not a bad price, this is the full membership so I can go any time of day, although I only ever go in the morining around 9am


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

£10 a month at fitspace, loads of free weights and loads of cardio. But the showers really stink I will not use them. I will go home or to work and shower instead. But to strike a conversation up with other members you need to speak Polish.

There is also a supp shop within it, a separate business from the gym itself. Loads of products but a bit on the pricey side. But the guy who runs it is very knowledgeable and he certainly looks the part.

But the staff at the gym are very disinterested, it is not a gym to go to if you are a novice, unless of course you pay for their services.

However for the price you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

43 quid a month my gym is


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

£15.99 at The Gym in Bristol. Best gym I've ever trained in. And I've trained in "so called" hardcore gyms ;O)


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

used to go david lloyds for about a year n half was paying 54 quid a month which i thought was acceptable for the facilitys but now the c*nts want 73 a month! lol how can u justify charging 73 quid a month..think ill probably just join cheapest gym possible when im home or maybe make a home gym


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

16


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

brummy said:


> 16


you from bham? where do you train


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i'm i member of 2 gyms now and a pay £25 a month. one is £10 the other £15... not hardcore gyms but cant complain


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Powermill Middleton £20 a month, no contracts just cash and go.

Belting gym


----------



## alphadog (Nov 16, 2009)

I train at Hercules in Telford, its a great gym, but as a pay as you go gym only it costs me around £64 /month


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

i pay 200 pounds for full year.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Ours range from £20 for seniors to £30 all in- any day/any time. Also offer corporate rates for large local companies and student/emergency services discounts. i haven't paid a gym membership for 9 years, but have paid thousands in PT rent and now rent/rates etc.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

16.99 a month


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

£19.99 a month!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have three at the mo! One is 10.99, 15.00 and the one I work in is for free but would be £200 per month!!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

£23.99 a month, Anytime From 6am - 10pm, Free Spinning Classes, Sauna, etc... Cracking Little Gym with a really decent weight section!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

i got to a DW gym and now the price is 20 quid a month but i keep on paying 25 quid a month to hold onto the ability to use any DW in the country


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

£25 pm only pay wen you want to go no contract.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

£26 a month,

loads of CV stuff, resistance, great free weights selection, pretty high tech too. Can also use any xcite

Unlimited use of pool, sauna, sports and golf opens from 6am too, happy so far


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

£25 i pay wish i started sooner bloody addictive it is ! swear the gym is like my second home !!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i paid £180 for 12 months membership.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

I was paying £25 per month to a gym that had all the weight training stuff you'd expect, and pretty good they were too, but I only ever used dumbbells most of the time. Now I just use my own cast iron free weights (110kg assorted in total) bought from one of the Chinese shops and Spanish version of Tesco's over here. Haven't got a bench as such but I have a low garden wall sticking out into the tile slapped court yard and it's the perfect height for flys and such like. Still contemplating on simply making my own weight bench and rack. Certainly be cheaper than buying even a second hand one.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I pay £20 a year and just pay £2.50 a session for a old skool powerlifters gym with a boxing room, showers and plenty parking etc

But I also do mma in another gym and its £80 a month or £6 a session (Ian'Machine'Freemans)


----------



## whytrigg (Apr 26, 2012)

900 a year at David Lloyd. It's a rip, but that's where my buddies all go.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Membership for the mrs, two kids and myself is £135 per month at David Lloyd


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Just moved gym's myself as i needed a training partner and this new gym is better

£34 a month

Thought my membership had run out at the one i had left, called up to cancel and its 2 months left so i now have 2 gyms to train at


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Spit and sawdust - £15 per month on a 3 year contract.

Proper competitors gym where Jay Cutler, Ronnie Coleman, Kai Greene and even 50 cent have trained. Absolute bargain ....

Used to go to Bannatynes at £45 per month, I went from training with middle managers called Malcolm training for a fun run to 20st blokes called Dave squatting the same weight as a Rover Metro. :lol:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

we charge £45 for any 30 day non contracted period, down to £33 (special) or £35 on normal DD, not the cheapest in the area, but not dearest either and you get a lot of specialist equipment and a wealth of knowledge here. we als fdo a 2 year contract that brings the price down to £25 per month.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

25 quid


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

New gym, fully equipped with plenty of weights, both free and machines. Squat rack, plate leg press as well as machines and smith. Plenty of benches plus incline and decline too. Loads of attachments, plenty of dumbells and kettlebells also, plus cardio section all for £19.99 a month no contract.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

pauluk27 said:


> Not made a post on here for a while guys..
> 
> How much do you pay a month on your gym membership?


£14 pound a month and it is a good gym. Been to my local DW, banatines and the De-Vere gym but paying £50 a month doesn't appeal to me!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

£10.99 per month. Pure gym wolves


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing currently but the gym i plan on joining is £25 a month


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

£29 a month on a corporate rate. I joined it purely for location to ensure I go as have to drive past it on way to work and back each day, but the gym itself is fairly turd.

Ordering 110kg of Oly Dumbbells today and then got all the basic's I need for my home gym. Then might just join one of the Pay Per Use/Week type hardcore gyms and drop in when I feel like it but train primarily from home.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I pay nada as im the manager but we charge £40 for the single month then it goes cheaper the longer you join untill you it the 24 month DD @ £22 pm :thumb:

http://no1fitness-mma.co.uk/

2 smith macheans.

power rack

Dumbells up to 50kg looking to add more though.

hammer strengh and iso macheans


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Just came across kiss gyms...

Had a quick peek and the equipment isn't that bad ie they have a couple of power racks, db's up to 40kg, flat benches ect...

Not hardcore by any standards, but a decent starter gym - most standard health club gyms seem to have a smith machine and that's about it..

About 15quid a month I think, open 24 hours

http://KissGyms.com/


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

£32.50.

Fairly decent.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

£0

one owns the gym....


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

£35 a month at Golds Gym


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

£47 i think, might be 52 though haha! only signed up at this new one 3 months ago and cant bloody remember


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

One thing that annoys me about this forum is that no one can but the correct bloody boundaries on polls! :cursing:

£30 a month, where da fuq does that go?

Haha it's so petty but it just seems to get on my tits :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

£0, home gym


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a home gym.

Also go to a gym wwith the Mrs, £18 each... no contact 24hr place


----------



## jonesba03 (Oct 25, 2012)

100quid for a year at my last gym, 190 a year at a closer to he gym (student prices)


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

35 quid off peak for me - no contracts, direct debits or all that bull.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Joined a new gym has everything needed and more

£18 a month


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

do the people that pay 50 pound plus get there penors sucked on at the end of every work out or somthing


----------



## Nath_H (Jul 9, 2012)

£20 at the local college, non contract. Equipment is shiiirubbish. Don't mind too much enough weights to chuck around db's up to 50. No power rack though and recently they bought a load of cheap equipment that's now mostly broken!!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

25 a month, i pay 3 months at a time


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Three year contract at my gym £12 a month. Strongman area, lots of racks, plates and free weight equipment. I love it. Can't imagine training at an easy gym type place or a health club.


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

30 a month

but that is going to change to 70 if i decide to commit and join this crossfit gym


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Three year contract at my gym £12 a month. Strongman area, lots of racks, plates and free weight equipment. I love it. Can't imagine training at an easy gym type place or a health club.


Now that is mad!! Wish I was in Cardiff.. 

I pay £29.50 a month as a student rate. think it's about £40 a month without the discount. starting to get annoying not having enough plates, and the bars are slightly thicker than olympic bars.

would love some strongman stuff to train with but am going to have to look outside of current set up.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

£38 a month, 3 month contract then a rolling month by month contract. Really not at all happy there though, i'll be moving on after the 3 months are up!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I looked at crossfit and it was £70+

How is a crossfit gym so expensive?!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

MissB said:


> Urm £35 a month for bb gym and £70 a month for the health club gym....and then there's fees for other gyms I go too....


Dedication having a health club as well as your bb gym, right attitude to go far.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

£42 per month, but that's only because I don't want to be tied into a long contract so I can leave at any point. On the plus side that £42 includes free personal training.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

It depends how often I train. You pay £1 per session as a member or £3 covers you for a week. £3 per session non members. Membership is a 1 off fee of £10, but the committee chooses who it allows to be a member. I couldn't warrant paying £30+ for a membership, unless it included free protein.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Only 20 a month, I couldn't afford it if it was much more than that.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

25 a month, thats student rate/12 month contract.

went with the cheaper/closer/crapper gym over the better & more expensive one. kinda regret it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Its free in this institution!!!!!!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

£22 a month for first 6 months, then £11 for the remaining 6 months. That gets me access to my local gym and several others under the same franchise.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

£0 for the first 12 months and £0 for the other 24 years.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have two gym memberships. Gold's Gym in Camberley is £25 a month and corporate gym through work is £20 a month.

Moving jobs back to Canary Wharf soon though so have the choice of corporate gym at £72 a month or Reebok at over £100 a month. I'll stick to corporate gym.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

150 for the year should of been 250, nothing special like swimming pools and jacuzzis just a pure bodybuilding gym!


----------



## jamesthompson (Dec 12, 2012)

Gym membership def seems to be getting cheaper. Or maybe there's more of them?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

pay £47 pm


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I now pay £42.99 per month, I was at a gym that was £35 up until last week but a new one has opened up thats is closer so it helps me really.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mines a back street type bb gym, £28.50,

They've just improved there cardio area (it was one treadmill, its now two or three, a crosstrainer and a rower) so my g/f has joined as well, that brings membership down to £22.50.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

40£ here in Norway thats dirt cheap...


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine annoys the sh1t out of me, Going up in April to £35 per month, Very basic weights and really small gym, but very close to my house


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

My gym is £22 per month....has more equipment than most gyms in the area and an oldschool feel to it.

Plus my workplace pays for it so FREE!!!!!


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

£27.95 for unlimited gym access. It also comes with sauna, classes such as boxing etc... and swimming!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

25 pound a month,no contract,just cash,old school type gym with lots of weights,heavy bags and great atmosphere..


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

£265 per year in advance at Bodyworks in North London. It works out much cheaper than pay monthly.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fúck paying a fee to share equipment, I'll stick to training at home


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone know of a cheap gym in Chesterfield with all the essentials?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

£25


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

£16:99 - upto 65kg db's 6 benches two squat racks legg press and its the size of Tesco's lol


----------

